# Is It Worth Repairing ?



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

This is another one I found in the attic ........ I must be a reborn collector!

Nasty scratches sadly. I seem to remember doing that when coming off the motorbike. I can try the wet n dry technique on that but the main problem is the chrono minute hand not returning to the vertical.

I also notice a toxic dot missing from the 7 :mellow:

Everything else is find. Keeps very good time too.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Strela - well worth repairing I'd say. Look at the prices they go for on the bay just now! Failing that, send it to me and I'll look after it!!

Is the green marker floating around inside the watch?


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

tall_tim said:


> Is the green marker floating around inside the watch?


No, I can't find it.

Just had a look on ebay. Blimey! your right. One seller even mentions the very problem I have.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting info on the Strela .......... I guess you've seen it. Sorry, I still can't work out how to link to 'youtube'


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Everything is worth repairing, especially the Strela.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

jmm1 said:


> Everything is worth repairing, especially the Strela.


Wish I had the know-how......... or the funds.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Definitely worth repairing IMHO :thumbup:

If it's still keeping good time I would just get some metal polish on it and clean up the case & crystal as best you can. You might be surprised how good it comes up (AutoSol is good stuff for this)

Good luck anyway mate.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers Davey 

That is an option. Just clean it up and forget the sticking issue. It does, as you say, keep very good time.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The missing dot can be beneath the dial, it doesn't have no where else to go.

As to the minute hand not resseting, it's possible that it's just just a simple fix, if the that wheel has come out of the bridge when you had the accident. I know it's not the same movement but the principle is close enough...

Here's where the minute wheel is engaged by the bridge and one of the levers (the big one with two arms that goes where the bridge jewels are):










Taking out the bridge, you'll see that the minute wheel has kind of a heart shape on top and it's the flatter area that held by the lever. Further down, there's a tooth that takes part in the resetting thing, so the whole thing has to be in the right place to work.










I'm not sure if the original Strela movement is a column wheel movement (Venus based?) but, if it runs fine but doesn't reset, tehn the movement is fine, just something out of place.

The crystal probably needs replacement but it's well worth it. Even if you fix it and sell it after, you'll see you'll get your money back plus a huge profit, ebay being the ideal place for that. It's a highly collectable watch that fetches pretty absurd prices.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

With regards to crystal replacement, I can recommend our very own Roy for that. He replaced an Armani one for me recently and did an absolutely outstanding job :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tall_tim said:


> Strela - well worth repairing I'd say. Look at the prices they go for on the bay just now! Failing that, send it to me and I'll look after it!!


I`ll second that, I`ve got three Strelas & IMO they are excellent watches :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just checked... it's a Poljot 3017 and it is in fact a column wheel movement. Still, and if the only problem is the minute increments not resetting to 0, the problem should be where I pointed out above. Here's the 3017 movement and, as you can see, the lever for the main second sweeping hand and minute wheel is the same:


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Great advice guys. Many many thanks. I get it fixed (though I will have a little look myself)

Usually I intend to sell things and then can't bear to part with it


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Just had a look, that's it. exactly.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a beautiful watch Pjam and very worthy of a repair I'd say.

I have yet to add a 3017 movement watch to my collection and as others have said they are sought after.

Good luck with your restoration you won't regret doing it I'm sure.

Daz.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That's a wonderful find, I wish that I had one of those in the attic. Definitely worth a repair and wearing proudly.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

have had mine since i was 18 quite a few years ago now :yes:










bowie


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely Bowie. Much better condition than mine though.

Mine hands have the red tips but yours looks to have red chrono hands too .......... or a trick of the light?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Pjam said:


> Lovely Bowie. Much better condition than mine though.
> 
> Mine hands have the red tips but yours looks to have red chrono hands too .......... or a trick of the light?


yes i had them changed i still have the silver ones and i think a spare hour hand somewere,i am sure i also have a spare glass with the silver bit on somewere also.

bowie


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I sold my Strela Chronograph and have been kicking myself every day since - but you can only wear one at once - or ...................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tixntox said:


> I sold my Strela Chronograph and have been kicking myself every day since - but you can only wear one at once - or ...................


Says who?


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

bowie said:


> i am sure i also have a spare glass with the silver bit on somewere also.
> 
> bowie


A spare glass, really Bowie? could you let it go? :jump:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I love these - I've got the white faced one and wear it to death


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Any photo's Dick? Don't think I've seen a white face one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Pjam said:


> Any photo's Dick? Don't think I've seen a white face one.


Here you go... two montages of virtually every Poljot Strela 3017 that was ever produced:



















As you can see, there were a lot less black dials than white ones.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

That's very nice. I really like that!!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

So nice, I said it twice!


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Blimey! so many ........... all in the one photo! and they do look good in either black or white IMO


----------

